# Methode nicht im Quelltext enthalten



## Guest (30. Dez 2007)

In einer HTML-Seite enthält ein Button das Attribut unten:


```
onclick="showSpan('applyButton')
```

Eigentlich dachte ich, das falls der Button angeklickt wird die Methode showSpan aufgerufen wird. 

Die Methode showSpan kann ich leider nirgends im Quelltext finden. Könnt ihr mir sagen woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Bernasconi (30. Dez 2007)

Ist doch Javascript?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

Die Funktion kann extern definiert sein.

z.B. durch ein includiertes externes .js File.

Eine andere Erklärung habe ich nicht.


----------



## Illuvatar (30. Dez 2007)

_Verschoben zu den Ver(w(?))irrten_


----------

